# Dumb Polak News latest edition.



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 24, 2018)

What are those dumb polak's up to as of the past couple weeks, or so?

Poland wins the  European Rover challenge in the top 2 places.

The team from Kielce University of Technology wins the European Rover Challenge

Poland wins the Business competition of GOMAC.

Polish students win the GOMAC 2018

Poland the first Soviet bloc country to be classified as a developed country.

Poland becomes first country from former Soviet bloc to be ranked a 'developed market'

5 Polish made rail buses setup in Ukraine.

Five Polish-made rail buses to run between Kyiv and Boryspil Airport

Polish trains set to be put into Dubai.

Dubai metro awaits Polish-made trains

Polish application for healing, and monitoring wounds.

Poznań/ Innovative application for monitoring post-operative wounds

Polish water resistant fluff made from cold plasma.

Water resistant natural fluff? Scientists from Łódź obtain this result with "cold plasma"

Polish man behind the first ever Mountain Bike quadruple tail-whip.

Polish mountain biker lands world's first quadruple tail whip – video

Pole wins Chopin competition.

Poland's Tomasz Ritter wins Chopin contest on period pianos

Polish Volkswagen factory a success story.

Production climbing as VW marks 25 years of Polish factory | DW | 07.09.2018

New Polish prototype muscle car?

Can you guess the muscle car sacrificed for this Polish project?

Witcher series on Netflix after famed Polish video game the Witcher?

Casting Rumors Surrounding Ciri in THE WITCHER Series Sparks Polish Fans To Fight For Proper Representation

Polish honorary guest at Vienna's fashion week.

Poland The Honourary Guest At Vienna Design Week 2018

Swiss exhibition to Polish diplomats who saved Holocaust victim Jews.

Exhibition in Switzerland shows how Polish diplomats helped Jews in WWII

Polish code-breakers of the Nazi German engima honored.

Enigma message crack honours pioneering Polish codebreakers

Honoring the Polish victory with Jan III Sobieski at Vienna in September of 1683.

The Battle of Vienna, the Lion of Lechistan and cloves with potatoes

Wow, so many dumb Polak's.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2018)

even a broken clock is right twice per day


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 24, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


>



I bet those Holocaust victim Jews would've liked to have had Horses to get away from Hitler's German Nazis, no?

P.S
80% of Nazi Germany's army was Horse drawn, and 20% was motor vehicles.

There were millions of German Horse units in WW2, which is actually higher in total numbers than Poland.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2018)

Polish composer Zbigniew Preisner to receive lifetime achievement award at Haifa Film Festival - Jewish Telegraphic Agency


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Polish composer Zbigniew Preisner to receive lifetime achievement award at Haifa Film Festival - Jewish Telegraphic Agency




the name of the award is    "LIFETIME OF DUMB"???


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 26, 2018)

More dumb Polak's in the News.

Bialystok physicists` method for super-fast information storage with an American patent

Człowiek | Science in Poland

Dubai Internet City scouts for Polish IT talent

Fuel From Thin Air: The Catch To A Startup's Sunny Claims

Polish science agency launches five competitions worth EUR 123 mln

IBS may be treated with antidepressants, psychotherapy

EurobuildCEE - Poland high in CBRE tech cluster ranking

Poland among Most Internationally Connected Countries in Europe

TCL sets up major AI research centre in Poland

Quantenna Powers Up Orange Poland’s Smart Wi-Fi Box | Investing News Network

https://3dprintingindustry.com/news...s-group-rp-support-and-create-it-real-139742/


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 27, 2018)

The dumb Polak strikes again.

Polish ombudsman wins Norwegian human rights award | Reuters


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 28, 2018)

Let the truth be told.

Polish victims of Nazi terror need Berlin memorial, says historian | DW | 28.09.2018


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 28, 2018)

Breaking news!! A single engine Piper club plane crashed last night in a cemetery outside of Krakow , rescuers recovered 165 bodies more feared to be uncovered 





.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 28, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Breaking news!! A single engine Piper club plane crashed last night in a cemetery outside of Krakow , rescuers recovered 165 bodies more feared to be uncovered
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When are you going to come out about your Jewish origins?
You mock Poles, but defend Jews, and Israel, but claim to be Polish, really?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking news!! A single engine Piper club plane crashed last night in a cemetery outside of Krakow , rescuers recovered 165 bodies more feared to be uncovered
> ...




Once again I am half polack/half kraut Roman catholic Chicago guy, no jew blood in me , do you want some kraut in you?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 28, 2018)

EU is anti-Polish Democracy spread the news.

Polish Democracy Is under Siege—by the European Union


----------



## theHawk (Sep 29, 2018)

I can’t wait to move there when Fort Trump opens.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 29, 2018)

theHawk said:


> I can’t wait to move there when Fort Trump opens.


They have Trumps number

Want military aid?
Name a fort after Trump


----------



## pismoe (Sep 29, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Breaking news!! A single engine Piper club plane crashed last night in a cemetery outside of Krakow , rescuers recovered 165 bodies more feared to be uncovered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------   aw haw , haw !!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2018)

Dumb Polak's can't be beat.

Poland win men’s volleyball world championships


----------



## pismoe (Sep 30, 2018)

aw haw , pretty funny , volley ball [chuckle]


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 1, 2018)

Dumb Polak's making a difference.

Method tested by researchers from the Nicolaus Copernicus University will allow to increase the number of kidney transplants


----------



## pismoe (Oct 1, 2018)

yeah , well , i don't need a  kidney  Sob .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 7, 2018)

Dumb Polaks over, and over again.

Chemists are developing a drive for an artificial fish - underwater "spy" for the army

Professors Oleksyn and Reich win the Poland - U.S. Science Award


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 8, 2018)

Boom ya dumb Polak.

Dziewanna - the largest "Polish" object in the Solar System

Launch of the first research project at the Solaris synchrotron

Poland chooses Expo 2020 pavilion design

TVN Discovery Invests in Polish Productions - FilmNewEurope.com


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 9, 2018)

Dumb Polak's galore.

Polish President to commemorate diplomat who helped save Jews from Nazis

One man and his dog: Pole wins bikejoring world championship

Boxing: Poland's Adamek crushed by Miller in two rounds

Solar vehicle built by Lodz University of Technology students wins a 24-hour race in Belgium


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 26, 2018)

Dumb Polak's keep losing.

New map of Mars shows more ice than previously thought

Polish president of the International Society for Nubian Studies

Kraków/Three researchers received the National Science Centre Awards 2018

Cutting diamonds and... the cornea: Polish femtosecond lasers

Physics research: Statistics works for bitcoin


----------



## whitehall (Oct 26, 2018)

How did Canada get to enter the "European Rover Challenge"  and why was the U.S. excluded?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 18, 2018)

Polak power.

Astri Polska: Polish device will help to explore Jupiter as part of ESA mission

Pawlikowski’s ‘Cold War’ wins film critics’ prize in Stockholm

Polish president-elect of the European Association of Nuclear Medicine


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 18, 2018)

whitehall said:


> How did Canada get to enter the "European Rover Challenge"  and why was the U.S. excluded?



Canada has a population similar to Poland, and yet Poland usually beats Canada in the Rover competitions.

In fact, sometimes Poland beats the U.S.A in the University Rover Challenge, even though the U.S.A has about 8 - 9 times more people.

To say that Poland's a dumb country, it boggles the mind.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 21, 2018)

Dumb Polak's keep losing.

"Super Earth" discovered around the nearest single star

Polish archaeologists discovered the oldest temple in the Gulf region

Deep Flow wins the first Copernicus Hackathon in Poland


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 23, 2018)

Same old dumb Polak's.

Six Polish women researchers received L’Oréal-UNESCO fellowships


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 24, 2018)

Another dumb Polak bites the dust.

Doctors reconstruct man`s face with a 3D implant


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 25, 2018)

Dumb Polak power!

Historic Polish posters on display in New York

*Historic Polish posters on display in New York*
22.11.2018 08:30
A selection of historic Polish posters is on display in New York as Poland this year celebrates the centennial of recovering its independence.






Image: polishculture-nyc.org

The _Poland Regained: Polish Posters from the 1890s to the 1930s_ outdoor exhibition in a public space near the Polish Consulate General in New York documents the early days of the newly independent nation.

It features posters by artists including Włodzimierz Tetmajer, Bogdan Nowakowski and Zygmunt Glinicki.

Poland regained independence on November 11, 1918, the day World War I ended, after 123 years of partition by Russia, Austria and Prussia.

In 1939, Nazi Germany invaded Poland, sparking World War II.

The exhibition runs until January 31.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 25, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Breaking news!! A single engine Piper club plane crashed last night in a cemetery outside of Krakow , rescuers recovered 165 bodies more feared to be uncovered
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My cousin has a Piper Cub..No way would I get into that little thing.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 25, 2018)

More.

Cyberpunk 2077 sets its sights on Red Dead Redemption 2 as game to beat


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 27, 2018)

Dumb Polak's for the win.

Polish Kret will fly to Mars


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 29, 2018)

Such dumb Polak's tisk, tisk.

Polish ‘space mole’ to set a first by drilling FIVE metres into core of Mars to see if humans can live there


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 30, 2018)

The gift that keeps on giving.

UN lists Kraków Nativity Scene cribs as cultural treasure

*UN lists Kraków Nativity Scene cribs as cultural treasure*
30.11.2018 07:26
The UN has added traditional Polish Nativity Scene cribs to its list of international cultural treasures, alongside reggae music.





Kraków Nativity Scene cribs. Photo: PAP/Jacek Bednarczyk

Colourful cribs have been produced in the historic southern Polish city of Kraków for generations and draw on the local architecture for inspiration.

They have been entered onto the representative list of the intangible cultural heritage of humanity.

“The Nativity Scene (_szopka_) tradition in Kraków is a social practice originating from Christmas celebration customs, centred around constructing cribs,” said UNESCO, the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organisation.

“Born in the nineteenth century, the tradition is indissolubly connected to the City of Kraków and based on skills and knowledge passed down for generations,” it added.

UNESCO is a specialised agency of the United Nations.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 30, 2018)

Such dumbo Polakos.

Polish GDP growing fastest in EU: gov’t minister


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 30, 2018)

Yup, Polak's are dumb.

Composer's new work marks 100 years of Polish independence

*Composer's new work marks 100 years of Polish independence*
22.11.2018 15:30

Composer's new work marks 100 years of Polish independence
A new piece by composer Roxanna Panufnik takes a musical journey through the last 100 years of Polish history, celebrating the nation's independence.





Photo: Twitter/Adam Dąbrowski

Panufnik wrote _The Faithful Journey: A Mass for Poland_ especially for the centenary of Poland recovering its independence.

The monumental work had its UK premiere at the equally monumental Symphony Hall in the English city of Birmingham on November 21.

*Adam Dąbrowski* was there and spoke to the Polish composer as well


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 30, 2018)

A dumb Polak is a dumb Polak.

Polish opera director wins European accolade


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 30, 2018)

Polak's keep losing.

LG is investing half a billion in its Polish battery factory to increase production

How one Polish company is proving disability is no handicap when it comes to working

Toyota hybrids to be built in Wałbrzych, Poland


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 1, 2018)

Polak's tisk, tisk.

Successful flight of the Polish prototype suborbital rocket

Poland will get the InSight mission`s data from Mars


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 1, 2018)

*Final farewell to iconic Polish artist Edward Dwurnik*
05.11.2018 13:51
Family, friends and fans on Monday bade a final farewell to iconic and award-winning Polish painter Edward Dwurnik, who died in Warsaw last month at the age of 75.






Photo: PAP/Jacek Turczyk

During a funeral mass in Warsaw, Culture Minister Piotr Gliński said Dwurnik was "extremely talented; he brought freshness and originality to contemporary Polish art.”

Dwurnik’s ashes were to be laid to rest in Warsaw’s Powązki Military Cemetery after the funeral mass.

Dwurnik was a key figure in Polish contemporary art and a prolific artist who left behind a legacy of some 5,000 paintings and 10,000 drawings.

He came to prominence in the 1960s after painting a series of urban landscapes.

Seemingly bird's-eye views of some of the most iconic squares and streets in Poland and around the world, they were, in fact, a mix of perspectives and included references to well-researched historical, political and social nuances.

Final farewell to iconic Polish artist Edward Dwurnik



Polak's gonna Polak.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 1, 2018)

Polaks did it again.

100 years of women's right to vote in Poland

*100 years of women's right to vote in Poland*
1418

??


Home Page

History

Highlights of Polish History

100 years of women's right to vote in Poland

pl100
*On the 28th of November 1918 Polish women achieved the right to vote. Poland was one of the first countries in Europe to secure this essential issue. But it was not only about voting - Polish women during the period of the Second Polish Republic (1918-1939) were gaining more and more independence, proving their extraordinary role in Polish history and culture. Check what civil liberties and possibilieties did women obtain after Poland had regained independence.*



*1. Access to university education*

In the 1894/1895 academic year, the Jagiellonian University was Poland's first to admit female students. As an exception, Jadwiga Sikorska, Stanisława Dowgiałłówna, and Janina Kosmowska were admitted as unenrolled students at the Faculty of Philosophy of the Pharmaceutical School. In the following year, another five female students were admitted, and a further 14 in a year after that.

Final decisions were made in 1897, when the Faculty Board agreed to admit women as regular students.

_Photo: Jadwiga Sikorska, Stanisława Dowgiałłówna, and Janina Kosmowska - pioneer students of pharmacy, admitted in 1894._












© nac.gov.pl" style="box-sizing: border-box; background-image: url("../images/elements/copyright-icon@2x.png"); background-position: 0% 0%; background-size: 20px 16px; color: rgb(162, 32, 53); transition: all 0.5s ease 0s; outline: 0px; display: block; width: 20px; height: 16px; position: absolute; left: 30px; bottom: 30px; z-index: 100;">*2. Suffrage*

A hundred years ago, Polish women were one of the first in Europe to receive suffrage. Interestingly, voting rights were first granted to them by the provisional government of Ignacy Daszyński, appointed on 7 November. Ultimately, the right of women to vote and stand in elections was established by a decree of Provisional Chief of State Józef Piłsudski of 28 November 1918. The new law stated that “any citizen of the State irrespective of sex is a voter in elections to the Sejm” and that “all citizens who have the active electoral right are eligible for election to the Sejm.”

_Photo: 1927, woman agitating before Warsaw City Council elections_






*3. Access to public offices*

The first female members of the Sejm were: Gabriela Balicka, Jadwiga Dziubińska, Irena Kosmowska, Maria Moczydłowska, Zofia Moraczewska, Anna Piasecka, Zofia Sokolnicka, and Franciszka Wilczkowiakowa — eight highly educated representatives of different political camps. Significantly, they often formed informal coalitions that crossed the party divides.

Irena Kosmowska was the first female senior administration official. She was a member of the Sejm in 1919-1930 and also served as a deputy minister of social welfare in the Provisional Government of Ignacy Daszyński.

_Photo: Irena Kosmowska was the first female senior administration official. She was a member of the Sejm in 1919-1930 and also served as a deputy minister of social welfare in the Provisional Government of Ignacy Daszyński._












© nac.gov.pl" style="box-sizing: border-box; background-image: url("../images/elements/copyright-icon@2x.png"); background-position: 0% 0%; background-size: 20px 16px; color: rgb(162, 32, 53); transition: all 0.5s ease 0s; outline: 0px; display: block; width: 20px; height: 16px; position: absolute; left: 30px; bottom: 30px; z-index: 100;">*4. Access to legal professions*

Wanda Grabińska was the first Polish woman to be appointed judge. After finishing her law studies in 1924, she first became a trainee and, three years later, started a battle for a judicial appointment. In her application she cited the constitution, which gave women equal rights in access to public offices. Her application took 18 months to consider and, on 6 March 1929, she received a judgeship.

_Photo: Wanda Grabińska, the first Polish woman who received judgeship_




















© nac.gov.pl" style="box-sizing: border-box; background-image: url("../images/elements/copyright-icon@2x.png"); background-position: 0% 0%; background-size: 20px 16px; color: rgb(162, 32, 53); transition: all 0.5s ease 0s; outline: 0px; display: block; width: 20px; height: 16px; position: absolute; left: 30px; bottom: 30px; z-index: 100;">*5. Female police*

In response to the League of Nations' concern over the rising juvenile crime and human trafficking, the State Police contemplated the establishment of a female section as early as in 1923. On 26 February 1925, the Commander in Chief of the State Police issued an ordinance which opened the way for women to serve in the police. At first, there were 30 female officers but the number kept growing. It soon turned out that policewomen were often better than their male colleagues at dealing with juveniles, home violence interventions, and street brawls. In their everyday work, policewomen worked closely together with organisations that helped the victims of human trafficking and pimping, societies for the protection of women, and convents.

_Photo: 1937, Jadwiga Willamowska, a Polish policewoman _














© nac.gov.pl" style="box-sizing: border-box; background-image: url("../images/elements/copyright-icon@2x.png"); background-position: 0% 0%; background-size: 20px 16px; color: rgb(162, 32, 53); transition: all 0.5s ease 0s; outline: 0px; display: block; width: 20px; height: 16px; position: absolute; left: 30px; bottom: 30px; z-index: 100;">*6. Property and civil law*

The legislation inherited as a legacy of the partitions largely limited women's legal capacity. A major change in this regard came with the act of 1 July 1921, under which the woman was no longer legally obliged to obey her husband and was able to independently decide about her property. The new law emphasised the fact that from then on the woman could appear as a witness before court without her husband's authorisation. If the husband went missing, it was his wife who acquired the right to manage their property, and if the husband did not meet his obligations to provide for his family, she could go to court and seek as much as being given a part of the joint property. The law also lifted the obligation for the spouses to live under one roof.

_Photo: 1935, woman and man voting in the parliamentary elections in Kraków_






© nac.gov.pl" style="box-sizing: border-box; background-image: url("../images/elements/copyright-icon@2x.png"); background-position: 0% 0%; background-size: 20px 16px; color: rgb(162, 32, 53); transition: all 0.5s ease 0s; outline: 0px; display: block; width: 20px; height: 16px; position: absolute; left: 30px; bottom: 30px; z-index: 100;">*7. Women's organisations*

The inter-war period, particularly from the late 1920s, was when women’s movements flourished. In Warsaw alone, there were 64 organisations! In the majority of cases, even if they were female sections of political parties, such outfits embraced prosocial measures: charity, self-help, and pro-civic activities instead of political agendas. Many of them were trade unions involved in issues related to work conditions and access to the labour market. Separately, women’s paramilitary organisations started to emerge; their goal was home defence preparedness. They provoked a response in the form of female pacifist organisations.

_Photo: 1939, gas and sanitary training of the Women's Military Training association_








© Polona.pl" style="box-sizing: border-box; background-image: url("../images/elements/copyright-icon@2x.png"); background-position: 0% 0%; background-size: 20px 16px; color: rgb(162, 32, 53); transition: all 0.5s ease 0s; outline: 0px; display: block; width: 20px; height: 16px; position: absolute; left: 30px; bottom: 30px; z-index: 100;">*8. Women's magazines*

As many as 100 press titles for women came out in Poland in the 1920s and 1930s. They would appear and disappear from the market, sometimes after just a few issues, but some achieved a sort of success. Typically, they were published as supplements to regular titles and came out at different intervals. Regardless of newspaper’s political leanings, gender equality was the major theme covered by the press, but the phenomena that surrounded it elicited different responses. All titles reported on women succeeding in areas until recently inaccessible to them: sport, arts, science, and the politics.

_Photo: Bluszcz - one of the most important women's magazines. January 1934 cover with Zofia Nałkowska_


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2018)

Tylko Polska.

https://www.bizjournals.com/milwauk...motorcycles-sold-in-europe-to-be-made-in.html


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2018)

Polak forward!

https://innovationorigins.com/locky-forget-about-forgetting-to-lock-the-door/

*LOCKY: FORGET ABOUT FORGETTING TO LOCK THE DOOR*
Posted by Katarzyna Zachariasz-Podolak | Dec 2, 2018 | Tags: app, Poland, smart home, start-ups





*WARSAW, 1st December 2018 –* “Did I lock the door this morning?” Have you ever asked yourself this question? Or maybe you’re always asking other key questions like, “where did I put my key?” or “did I leave my keys in the door?” A device invented by the Polish start-up Locky will let you forget about these questions.

The company has created Locky, a smart home security system. “We make a smart key,” says Dariusz Lipka, CEO and co-founder of Locky.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2018)

Polak's keep getting more, and more dumb.

MasterCard invests in Polish business incubator





*MasterCard invests in Polish business incubator*
BUSINESS | NEWS
(PAP) MP/JCH NOVEMBER 30, 2018





MasterCard and The Heart have announced the establishment of "The Heart Ventures", a startup incubator which, along with the largest corporations, will build new technology companies that provide additional banking services.

" data-url="https://www.thefirstnews.com/article/mastercard-invests-in-polish-business-incubator-3547" data-hashtags="" data-via="twitterdev" data-related="twitterapi,twitter" style="box-sizing: inherit; color: rgb(21, 21, 21); font-size: 14px; line-height: 25px; border-radius: 50%; border: 1px solid rgb(21, 21, 21); width: 25px; height: 25px; display: inline-block; text-align: center; font-weight: 700; position: relative; margin-right: 1px; margin-left: 1px;">

MasterCard and The Heart have announced the establishment of "The Heart Ventures", a startup incubator which, along with the largest corporations, will build new technology companies that provide additional banking services.

"Poland is an important market for MasterCard and an increasingly significant innovation centre in Europe. We are happy that this is where we will be able to develop and implement the latest technologies. Together with The Heart and invited partners, we will build new companies and open global markets to them," said Bartosz Ciołkowski in a communique issued by MasterCard.

The company announced that the first five companies be launched next year in, among other areas, fintech, insurtech and retailtech. The Heart Ventures will work closely with Mastercard Labs, using the latest technologies developed in MasterCard research facilities in 10 locations around the world.

Mastercard is a technology company operating in the global area of payment processing which integrates consumers, financial institutions, sellers, governments and enterprises. It operates in over 210 countries and territories around the world," states the communique.

The Heart is a corporate innovation center from Warsaw. Using technologies created by the startups' ecosystem, it co-creates new businesses and products, in union with large companies.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 2, 2018)

Polak's what cha gonna do?

Chinese LED lighting maker to open Polish factory - Plastics News Europe


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 3, 2018)

Polak's so dumb.

They use VR to repair hearts

03.12.2018 change 03.12.2018


©
*They use VR to repair hearts*





Prof. Wojciech Wojakowski, MD (P) and Prof. Andrzej Ochała, MD (L) during a press conference devoted to the use of virtual reality during heart valve implantation in the Upper Silesian Medical Centre in Katowice. Photo: Fot. PAP/Andrzej Grygiel 27.11.2018
Cardiologists from the Upper Silesian Medical Centre (GCM) in Katowice - Ochojec performed transcatheter aortic valve implantation (TAVI) using a virtual reality system.

Hololens glasses allow to transform previously performed tomography into a three-dimensional silhouette of the patient. "We create something like an anatomic avatar of the patient" - explained cardiologist Prof. Wojciech Wojakowski, head of the 3rd Department of Cardiology at the Upper Silesian Medical Centre.

Mapping the results of tomography on the patient`s body allows doctors to see a three-dimensional image of the heart, aorta and femoral and cervical arteries, through which they must lead a catheter to implant aortic valve. They can also display a three-dimensional heart between themselves and the screen of the X-ray machine, to choose the method of valve implantation and reduce the amount of contrast. This is important for a large group of patients suffering from kidney diseases.

This technology has been used for educational purposes for several years. "Until recently it was a nice, three-dimensional anatomy textbook. Now there are possibilities of using it (...) in orthopaedics and vascular surgery" - said the head of the Invasive Cardiology Department, Prof. Andrzej Ochała.

Cardiac surgeon Dr. Damian Hudziak pointed out that the technology could be very useful in the event the patient has to undergo surgery again after previous cardiac surgery. "In this case, the anatomical structures are so unpredictable that using this technology will allow to avoid many complications" - he stressed.

Doctors also point out that the technology allows to transmit the image seen by the operator, for example for the purpose of urgent consultation with an outstanding specialist in a given field.

The Upper Silesian Medical Centre of the Silesian Medical University in Katowice received the Hololens glasses thanks to the cooperation of cardiologists and cardiac surgeons from this hospital with the biomedical engineering specialists from the Politecnico di Milano.

This is another step in the dynamic development of the TAVI (Transcatheter Aortic Valve Implantation) method of structural heart diseases treatment in Poland.

Narrowing of the valve is a heart defect that impedes the outflow of blood from the left ventricle to the aorta, which, in its severe form, leads to heart failure, and untreated - in a few years` perspective - to death. It mainly affects the elderly, after the age of 75. The valve has a tendency to calcify, loses elasticity and hinders the outflow of blood from the heart. Patients may experience low physical performance, shortness of breath or dizziness during exercise.

The basic method of treatment is surgery, but it cannot be performed in some patients due to concomitant diseases that increase the risk of classical surgery. The TAVI method consists in the minimally invasive introduction of a stent with pericardial patches, which replaces the affected valve and saves the lives of patients.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 3, 2018)

Dumb Polak's for the win.

Bridgestone set to expand tire plant in Poland - Rubber & Plastics News


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 4, 2018)

Dumb Polak's did it again.

Polish actors cast in BBC WWII drama

Polish students’ satellite launched into orbit


----------



## xyz (Dec 4, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Poland the first Soviet bloc country to be classified as a developed country.
> 
> Poland becomes first country from former Soviet bloc to be ranked a 'developed market'
> 
> ...


The Polish economy is pretty good, I'm not sure it's the most stable in the area, maybe it's the fastest growing.

I don't see what the big deal is about Ciri, did they even ask Sapkowski? Ciri's not even a Polish name, I don't think. Did you see the original series? It was pretty good.





SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Polish composer Zbigniew Preisner to receive lifetime achievement award at Haifa Film Festival - Jewish Telegraphic Agency


I really liked his score of the Double Life of Veronique.


----------



## José (Dec 4, 2018)

I never had the pleasure to visit the land of your ancestors, sobieski, but from what I've seen it's a beautiful country full of gorgeous nordic types with a people and a government who stubbornly refuse to adopt the multiracialist mental disease which is more than I can say about America.

Having said that, you'll have to forgive me but Azog's comic strip was funny as hell.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2018)

Polak's are dumb, right?

App developed by Polish psychologists will help to study and combat addictions

New dye will help track down the signs of neurodegeneration

Dr. Achinger: In mathematics, the proof does not have to be beautiful. It`s important that it works


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2018)

José said:


> I never had the pleasure to visit the land of your ancestors, sobieski, but from what I've seen it's a beautiful country full of gorgeous nordic types with a people and a government who stubbornly refuse to adopt the multiracialist mental disease which is more than I can say about America.
> 
> Having said that, you'll have to forgive me but Azog's comic strip was funny as hell.



Eh, Poles have softer features, and higher cheek bones than the Nords, typically.

While the North of Poland is as Blonde as Sweden, the South of Poland is far darker, (My ancestors came from the South-East, Near the borders of Ukraine & Slovakia)

*Podkarpackie Voivodeship is the most Right-Wing & Conservative part of Poland as well.*


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2018)

xyz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Poland the first Soviet bloc country to be classified as a developed country.
> ...



Poland's economy is growing strong, because the people are far too smart & productive for their modest incomes.

Even though Poland's income might be somewhat modest, so are costs of living, thus Poland's not so poor, anymore, at least.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2018)

Polak's keep losing.

Polish spa among Europe’s best: Guardian

Polish recordings nominated for int’l awards

Mondelēz expands Polish technical center, creates 50 jobs


----------



## José (Dec 5, 2018)

> Originally posted by *SobieskiSavedEurope*
> Eh, Poles have softer features, and higher cheek bones than the Nords, typically.
> 
> While the North of Poland is as Blonde as Sweden, the South of Poland is far darker, (My ancestors came from the South-East, Near the borders of Ukraine & Slovakia)



Fantastic information, sobieski... didn't know any of that...

I guess this explains why you can easily pass for a Frenchman or even an Italian : )



> *Podkarpackie Voivodeship is the most Right-Wing & Conservative part of Poland as well.*



Good for the polish people...

There's a special place in hell for multiracialist scoundrels like Tommy Tainant who support the European Union criminal use of economic power to strongarm Poland to accept non-white refugees:

*Destroy your racial composition, join the EU and get rich or preserve the polish people and stay poor.
*
If I were Poland's president I would immediately reply "*shove your genocidal money where the sun doesn't shine*".

What is really mind-boggling is the fact that this spawn of Adolf Hitler like to present themselves as the great defenders of democracy and racial equality as if they were not the ones supporting the genocide of an entire people all the while pointing their fingers to people like us and calling us Nazis.

They learned their lesson well from Goebbels:

*Accuse your enemies of all the things you are.*

People accuse you of having megalomaniac thoughts about Poland but the truth is that Poland and other eastern european countries are the real defenders of western civilization against this irrational bout of political schizophrenia called multiracialism that took over western Europe after WWII...

We all agree there should be a reaction to the excesses and monstrosity of Nazi Germany...

No one is denying that tolerance should have been taught to the new generations of Europeans and Americans after the horrors of WWII.

But the destruction of their racial makeup was a disproportionate, over the top, absurd reaction...

So I hope the polish people will continue to say "*they shall not pass*" to the nazis of the 21th century.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2018)

José said:


> > Originally posted by *SobieskiSavedEurope*
> > Eh, Poles have softer features, and higher cheek bones than the Nords, typically.
> >
> > While the North of Poland is as Blonde as Sweden, the South of Poland is far darker, (My ancestors came from the South-East, Near the borders of Ukraine & Slovakia)
> ...



I might have French coloring, but most French don't have cheekbones as high or big as mine.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2018)

Dumb Polak's making a difference.

Polish listed SME wins European award

*Polish listed SME wins European award*
05.12.2018 16:30
A listed Polish SME that runs Europe’s largest stem cell bank has won a prestigious award co-sponsored by the European Commission, according to media reports.






Photo: jarmoluk/pixabay.com/CC0 Creative Commons

The Warsaw Stock Exchange-listed company, called Polski Bank Komórek Macierzystych, was announced as one of four winners of the 6th European Small and Mid-Cap Awards in Brussels on Tuesday.

The awards aim to promote best practices and highlight innovative European small and mid-sized companies that have gained access to capital markets via initial public offerings (IPO).

Polski Bank Komórek Macierzystych runs the largest stem cell bank in Europe and one of the 10 largest worldwide, according to the europeansmallandmidcapawards.eu website.

The company was singled out for praise in the Star of Innovation category.



View image on Twitter





European SME Awards@SME_Awards
https://twitter.com/SME_Awards/status/1070045580234317830

Congratulations to Polski Bank Komórek Macierzystych (PBKM) @PBKM_FamiCord for winning the Star of Innovation Award at #SMEAwards2018! Listed on @GPW_WSExchange @FESEBrussels @EuropeanIssuers @EU_Growth


15
3:02 PM - Dec 4, 2018

See European SME Awards's other Tweets

Twitter Ads info and privacy






Meanwhile, another WSE-listed SME, Dino Polska, a Polish retail chain of grocery stores, was announced as one of two runners-up in the Star of 2018 category.

In total, 12 companies had been nominated for this year's European Small and Mid-Cap Awards in four categories, Poland's PAP news agency reported.

The European Small and Mid-Cap Awards are given out annually by the Federation of European Securities Exchanges (FESE) and EuropeanIssuers, an organisation representing the interests of publicly quoted companies across Europe, in cooperation with the European Commission’s Directorate-General for the Internal Market, Industry, Entrepreneurship and SMEs.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 5, 2018)

More.

Poland saved Europe from ACTA: can they save us from ACTA2?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 6, 2018)

Polak potrafi.

Polish innovator showcases invention | Video


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 6, 2018)

Dumb Polak's for the loss.

Recaro expands production in Poland


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 6, 2018)

The king of the dumb Polaks.

Józef Piłsudski: Born 151 years ago today, the legacy of 'modern Poland's father’ still lives on

*Józef Piłsudski: Born 151 years ago today, the legacy of 'modern Poland's father’ still lives on*
HISTORY
MATT DAY DECEMBER 05, 2018




He is famed as the father of modern Poland, a national icon and hero of the Polish struggle for independence.

" data-url="https://www.thefirstnews.com/article/jozef-pilsudski-born-151-years-ago-today-the-father-of-modern-polands-legacy-still-lives-on-3636" data-hashtags="" data-via="twitterdev" data-related="twitterapi,twitter" style="box-sizing: inherit; color: rgb(21, 21, 21); font-size: 14px; line-height: 25px; border-radius: 50%; border: 1px solid rgb(21, 21, 21); width: 25px; height: 25px; display: inline-block; text-align: center; font-weight: 700; position: relative; margin-right: 1px; margin-left: 1px;">






Despite having his roots in socialist politics, Piłsudski wanted to remain politically neutral, believing the head of state should be above politics./PAP
He is famed as the father of modern Poland, a national icon and hero of the Polish struggle for independence.

But while few deny Józef Piłsudski is all these, the life and legacy of the man who remains at the heart of Poland comes packed with nuances that history often overlooks.

Born on December 5, 1867 into an impoverished Polish noble family in what is now Lithuania but was then part of Imperial Russia, Piłsudski was very much a child of the times. He rebelled against the enforced Russification that Poles had to endure, and the authoritarianism of the Tsars, which were desperately trying to hold their empire together as it began to buckle under the pressure of growing economic and political discontent.

Arrested as part of an alleged plot to assassinate Tsar Alexander III, Piłsudski served five years in exile in Siberia. He had also become active in left-wing politics but despite the internationalist outlook favoured by the hard left in those days he remained a Polish nationalist, eager to break Poland away from Moscow’s clutches.






Piłsudski was born into an impoverished Polish noble family in what is now Lithuania but was then part of Imperial Russia. Pictured (l) with his older brother Bronisław. PAP

As Europe blundered towards war in the early 20th century, Piłsudski realised that a European conflict could provide the chance for the re-establishment of an independent Polish state.

He began to take the first steps of forming a Polish military organisation, which he hoped would form the nucleus of a Polish army. The organisation would eventually become the Polish Legions that would fight the Russian empire.

The end of the First World War and the collapse of the three empires that had ruled Poland did indeed, as Piłsudski had planned, pave the way for Polish independence. It also led him to being the fledgling country’s leader.

Despite having his roots in socialist politics, Piłsudski wanted to remain politically neutral, believing the head of state should be above politics. But he had clear ideas of what Poland should be like.






Piłsudski rebelled against the enforced Russification that Poles had to endure, and the authoritarianism of the Tsars. In 1887 he was wanted by an arrest warrant.PAP

Piłsudski wanted a multi-ethnic Polish state incorporating the diverse group of nationalities and religions that inhabited the lands broadly regarded as Polish. In fact, he even considered trying to form a federation with Lithuania. To him Poland was more of a state rather than a people or a nation.

These notions would set him at odds with the growing popularity of nationalism centred on a particular national group found in many European countries at the time including Poland.

In 1926, frustrated with Polish politics Piłsudski came out of retirement and returned to the political fray via a coup.






Piłsudski was the leader of independent Poland and enjoyed great popularity.PAP

The coup ushered in an era of the weakening of the democratic state in Poland, but while Piłsudski was very much at the heart of this until his death in 1935, historians regard his approach to politics as more paternalist than authoritarian.

After the Second World War the communists tended to gloss over or play down the life and legacy of Piłsudski.

The return of democracy changed this, and while his reputation as the father of modern Poland is now cemented into Polish history, his thoughts on what a Polish state should be like have faded into history.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 6, 2018)

Magnificient Polak.

Remembering Polish composer H.M. Górecki

*Remembering Polish composer H.M. Górecki*
06.12.2018 13:29
December 6 marks the 85th anniversary of the birth of Polish 20th-century composer Henryk Mikołaj Górecki.





Henryk Mikołaj Górecki. Photo: Lech Kowalski and Włodzimierz Pniewski - scanned from Polish monthly "Studio" Nov/Dec 1993 page 8/Wikimedia Commons (Public Domain)

A leading figure on the Polish avant-garde music scene of the 1960s, Górecki rose to international fame thanks to the success of his 1976 _Third Symphony_.

Subtitled the _Symphony of Sorrowful Songs_, the piece broke popularity records in the 1990s. Its recording by the London Sinfonietta under David Zinman, with Dawn Upshaw as the soloist, sold over 1 million copies, rose high in the pop charts and was used on film soundtracks.

Górecki was particularly renowned for his choral settings, sacred music and chamber works. His close relationship with the American Kronos Quartet resulted in three string quarters, _Already It Is Dusk_, _Quasi una fantasia_, and _Songs Are Sung_, all of which achieved popularity.

Górecki died in November 2010, leaving several pieces unfinished. These include his _Fourth Symphony_and _Two Tristan Postludes and Chorale_, both of which have been orchestrated by the composer’s son Mikołaj Górecki.

H.M. Górecki’s honours included the Order of the White Eagle, the highest Polish state distinction.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 6, 2018)

Polaks.

Report: Michelin launches €40m expansion of Polish plant - European Rubber Journal


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 7, 2018)

Polak news.

USA/ Successful launch of the Falcon9 rocket with the Polish PW-Sat2 satellite


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 7, 2018)

Hurray for dumb Polaks..

Poland rejects the EU's copyright censorship plans, calls it #ACTA2


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 7, 2018)

Polaks are so dumb.

Chasing Copernicus in Poland


By Elizabeth Landau on December 7, 2018





Sculpture of Copernicus in salt in the Wieliczka Salt Mine. Credit: Dennis Jarvis _Flickr_(CC BY-SA 2.0)

Sign up for _Scientific American_&rsquo;s free newsletters.

" data-newsletterpromo-image="https://static.scientificamerican.c...B640CA5-9C17-4DAA-B7ADA90BA426F31E_source.png" data-newsletterpromo-button-text="Sign Up" data-newsletterpromo-button-link="Newsletter Sign-Up" itemprop="articleBody" style="box-sizing: inherit; margin-top: 40px; outline: 0px; border: 0px; background: transparent; vertical-align: baseline; font-size: 16px;">
Did you know that Nicolaus Copernicus, the Renaissance astronomer who argued Earth and other planets orbit the sun, lived, worked and died in Poland?

Until recently I never gave it much thought—but when I traveled to his country in August, I couldn’t stop following him around.  

His likeness is painted on buildings and memorialized in statues in multiple Polish cities. His name graces street signs, museums and a fancy hotel. There’s even a rock-salt Copernicus in one of the subterranean caverns of the Wieliczka Salt Mine. Just as there’s no escaping the fact that the sun is the center of the solar system, you’re bound to run into at least one tribute to the legendary scientist somewhere around Warsaw, Kraków or Toruń.

ADVERTISEMENT
But Copernicus is perhaps the biggest star in the town where he wrote his most influential work, and where he’s buried. That place is Frombork, a red-roofed seaside village far removed from the soulless skyscrapers of Warsaw. My friend Dan Falk and I, both writers and science history geeks, decided to venture to this Baltic outpost to see where the great heliocentrist had worked out his worldview. Perhaps we, too, would have a moment of Copernican insight about our place in the cosmos.

*WHO WAS THIS COPERNICUS GUY, ANYWAY?*

Copernicus was born in Toruń, Poland, in 1473. He began his studies at Kraków University, now called Jagiellonian University, in 1491, and then headed to the University of Bologna to study law. He also studied medicine and received a doctorate in canon law. As canon of the Frombork cathedral, his role was largely administrative, but it guaranteed him a livable salary while he pursued astronomy as a hobby.





Frombork Cathedral, where Copernicus served as canon. Credit: Elizabeth Landau
At that time, the widely accepted wisdom was that the planets and the sun revolved around a stationary Earth. But not everyone had always believed this. The ancient Greek astronomer Aristarchus, for example had proposed back in the third century BCE that Earth revolves around the sun instead. Whether he knew about Aristarchus’ idea or not, Copernicus built upon it in his book _De revolutionibus orbis coelestium_(On the revolution of heavenly bodies)—and rather than just wax philosophical, Copernicus worked out detailed mathematics describing the solar system, based on the assumptions that the Earth spins on its axis, orbits the sun and has a tilt.

Copernicus kept the manuscript for this book hidden for more than a decade, perhaps because he feared being ridiculed or condemned as a heretic. The book did get out, however, because toward the end of his life, his student Georg Rheticus convinced him to publish it. Copernicus didn’t live to see the volume’s impact; he died shortly after its publication, in 1543.

ADVERTISEMENT
Although Copernicus erroneously assumed the heavenly bodies orbited the sun in perfect circles, he correctly moved the Earth from its presumed location in the center of the universe to a relatively insignificant backseat. This was foundational for the influential astronomers who followed—including Galileo, who was put under house arrest for affirming the same truth. Today, understanding our solar system isn’t the only one in the Milky Way by a long shot, and that the Milky Way is one of many billions in the universe—and that perhaps there are even multiple universes—scientists use the phrase “Copernican Principle” for the idea that Earth has no special cosmic significance (except, of course, for us).

*HOW FROMBORK CELEBRATES COPERNICUS*

To get to Frombork, Dan and I had to catch a train to a town called Elbląg and then get a bus out of Elbląg’s tiny terminal. The bus followed a two-lane country road on a journey that included at least two farms with cows. Had we continued on this road beyond Frombork by car, it would be only about 11 more miles to a small part of Russia totally cordoned off from its motherland by other national borders. But we knew we were in the right spot when we saw a small bus shelter labeled Frombork, and subtitled “Kopernika.”





Sign up for _Scientific American_’s free newsletters.

As we walked uphill, Dan giddily started snapping photos of the red brick fortress walls that surround the cathedral complex. There was a lot to see, for sure, including a giant statue of Copernicus welcoming visitors on the main street; a museum in the Palace of the Bishops of Warmia; and the tomb of Copernicus himself, in the cathedral. The “Copernicus Tower” is the part of the complex where Copernicus may have done his work, although no one knows for sure. But this much is clear: in Frombork, Copernicus is king.

Inside the cathedral, there were at least two different Polish tour groups taking turns crowding around the tomb. While I waited for them to move along, I found an 18th century epitaph for Copernicus on one of the pillars of the nave—a small circular portrait surrounded by gold with a Latin inscription. A midday organ concert filled the vaulted Gothic ceilings with sounds from a 17th century masterwork.

ADVERTISEMENT




A pillar commemorating Copernicus's life and work stands just behind a glass window in the floor through which visitors can see the astronomer's coffin. Credit: Elizabeth Landau.
The highlight was surely Copernicus himself. His grave is marked with an enormous modern epitaph, and there’s a small viewing window in the floor so visitors can peek at a portrait of his face resting on his coffin. In contrast to the antique splendor of the Gothic basilica, the resting place of Copernicus lies below a towering black monolith with a representation of the sun and the orbits of planets radiating out from it. Between Jupiter and Saturn is a depiction of Copernicus, with information about his birth and death, identifying him as “astronomer,” “creator of the heliocentric theory” and “Warmian canon,” which refers to the region of Poland containing Frombork. Having traveled so far and heard so much about Copernicus in the past, Dan and I were awestruck as we stood atop the heliocentrist’s resting place. “I can’t believe we made it!” I blurted out.

With all that has happened in astronomy in the intermittent centuries—as we have come to understand how truly vast the universe is compared to the solar system—one might rhetorically say that Copernicus could have rolled over in his grave if he knew. In fact, in 2005 archaeologists dug up anonymous skeletal remains from beneath the Frombork cathedral, and DNA testing suggested they belonged to Copernicus (it’s a good thing he left some hairs in one of his books: they served as fodder for the genetic analysis). Historical portraits also allowed scientists to match the shape of the skull with Copernicus’ head. He was ceremoniously reburied in 2010, and his grave was outfitted with the large epitaph we saw.

_In the museum, visitors can also see a _reconstruction of what Copernicus’ study might have looked like, including books from his time and reproductions of some of the instruments of astronomy’s past—a spherical device called an astrolabe, a wooden square called a quadrant, and a giant contraption called a parallactic triangle, one of which Copernicus used to measure the distance to the moon. Several paintings of Copernicus watched over us as we admired these objects_._

The most striking thing about Frombork was its sheer remoteness. It’s a place where almost everything seems to close by 5 P.M., including the museums and the outdoor cafés, and the last bus back to Elbląg was around 5:45. Walking down to the harbor area, we found little boats that were docked and empty. At the water’s edge, Dan and I were the only ones standing by a tiny strip of sand, admiring the sun’s reflection. At the top of the Belfry Tower, with the seemingly infinite Vistula Lagoon on the left and farmland everywhere else, I felt like we were at the edge of the world. After the visit I read that, more than four centuries earlier, Copernicus had shared my sentiment, calling Frombork “the most remote corner of the Earth.” How fitting that in this place that so clearly not the center of anything, Copernicus wrote about how the Earth is not the center, either.

*THE BIGGER PICTURE*

ADVERTISEMENT
A few days later, I had another moment of Copernican awe at the Collegium Maius at Jagiellonian University in Kraków, where the astronomer had studied (if you go, don’t forget to take a selfie with the Copernicus mannequin in the gift shop!). This museum has a photo of Earth seen from space, signed by Apollo 11 astronaut Neil Armstrong, the first man to walk on the moon. The message from Armstrong notes he donated this picture on the occasion of Copernicus’s 500th birthday in 1973. It was like a bridge through time connecting these two space pioneers.

For me, the photo underscored how, in the 475 years since Copernicus’ book was published, we have “uncentered” ourselves as people in so many ways. We have sent spacecraft to other planets and even to interstellar space. We know that at the largest scales there are likely billions of planets orbiting other stars (one of which is named Copernicus), more than 100 billion other galaxies, and a mysterious “dark matter” that greatly outweighs the ordinary atoms and molecules we’re made of.

At small scales, we know that there’s a whole world of tiny microbes with profound influence on our health and our bodies, and that we share a planet with countless organisms that all rely on the same basic biochemistry in order to be called “life.” But Earth’s life may not be the only form life can take, and our planet may not be the only place in space for life, as Caleb Scharf stresses in his aptly named book _The Copernicus Complex_. And as we develop faster computers and more sophisticated artificially intelligent systems, we will have to confront the notion of whether humans are even the dominant “center” of complex conscious thought.

We may be on the verge a lot more “uncentering” in the near future. I am proud to work at NASA’s Jet Propulsion Laboratory, which continues to push exploration and our understanding of the universe forward.

Today, I appreciate more than ever that the name Copernicus means much more than the man who looked at the stars above a vast Baltic lagoon. The astronomer could have never have imagined all the ways in which he has become a symbol for all of this modern perspective-changing.

ADVERTISEMENT
We needed that kind of symbol, so I’m glad his home country of Poland honors him in so many ways. Dreams of seeing beyond our immediate surroundings are built on the foundation that Copernicus laid.

Let us embrace being off-center!





The author, with the cathedral and the sea. Credit: Dan Falk.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 8, 2018)

Polaks are the World's dumbest.

Computer science students from the University of Warsaw win the CERC

07.12.2018 change 07.12.2018


©
*Computer science students from the University of Warsaw win the CERC*




A team of students from the Faculty of Mathematics, Informatics, and Mechanics of the University of Warsaw won the 2018 ACM ICPC Central European Regional Contest (CERC). Students Jakub Boguta, Konrad Paluszek and Mateusz Radecki were the only ones to solve all 12 problems prepared by the organizers.

74 teams representing universities with the best computer science programs in Austria, Croatia, the Czech Republic, Poland, Slovakia, Slovenia and Hungary competed from November 30 to December 3 in the 2018 Central Europe Regional Contest (CERC) in Prague, the University of Warsaw reported on its website.

According to the university, despite technical difficulties during the competition, the winning team from the University of Warsaw was clearly ahead of the team from the University of Zagreb, which ended the competition with 10 problems solved. The winners will represent the University of Warsaw for the 25th time in a row in the finals of the ACM International Collegiate Programming Contest in April 2019 in Porto.

Other teams from the University of Warsaw took places: 3, 5, 16, 17 and 25.

3rd place in the competition, also with 10 tasks, went to another team from the Faculty of Mathematics, Informatics, and Mechanics of the University of Warsaw, whose members were: Maciej Hołubowicz, Dawid Jamka, Jan Tabaszewski.

The third team from the Faculty of Mathematics, Informatics, and Mechanics of the University of Warsaw in the top 5 solved 8 problems. The team members were: Karol Kaszuba, Łukasz Kondraciuk and Aleksander Łukasiewicz.

The University of Warsaw was represented by three more teams composed of Konrad Czapliński, Mateusz Puczel and Juliusz Straszyński; Franciszek Budrowski, Paweł Pawlik, Stanisław Strzelecki; Juliusz Pham, Rafał Łyżwa, Antoni Żewierżejew; they took places 16, 17 and 25 respectively.

According to the university, this year preparations for the competition were supervised by champions from previous years: Wojciech Nadara, Marcin Smulewicz and Marek Sokołowski.

Support during the students` preparations for the contest was provided by the Ministry of Science and Higher Education as part of the project "The Best of the Best! 3.0", long-term sponsors of teams from the University of Warsaw: PKO Bank Polski and Atende SA, as well as the authorities of the Faculty of Mathematics, Informatics, and Mechanics of the University of Warsaw


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 8, 2018)

Polak power!

Polish nativity scene joins Hungarian cloth on UNESCO list - Emerging Europe

*Polish nativity scene joins Hungarian cloth on UNESCO list*
December 8, 2018
Claudia Patricolo








Claudia Patricolo



Share This!


Two emerging European traditions – one in Hungary and the other in Poland – have been included on UNESCO’s latest Intangible World Heritage List.

In Hungary, a traditional technique for dyeing cloth has made the list, while in Poland the celebrated Krakow nativity scene has also been included.

To apply designs onto cloth, the Hungarian practitioners use hand-crafted blocks up to 300 years old, featuring regionally-inspired patterns as well as generic designs or Christian motifs. The representation of local flora and fauna is interrelated with the local culture of Hungary’s regions. Traditional indigo blue-dyeing does not end with printing, however: the textile chain involves preparing the raw materials and spinning, weaving, finishing, printing and dyeing them.

Businesses engaged in the practice today comprise mainly small, family-owned workshops, each  requiring the cooperation of the various family members, who each participate in every step of the production regardless of their gender. Traditional knowledge is still based on journals dating back to the nineteenth century and passed on through observation and hands-on practice. Stakeholders feel a strong emotional bond with their products, and the element encapsulates a sense of pride in long-lasting family traditions.

Meanwhile, a Polish Christmas tradition dating back to the nineteenth century, Szopka Krakówski (the Krakow nativity scene) has also been inscribed the UNESCO list.

While the tradition of building the nativity scene (szopka) dates back to the nineteenth century, in 1937 Jerzy Dobrzycki, director of the Krakow Municipal Art Propaganda Office, decided to make the event a competition. Since then, hundreds of craftsmen have competed each year, some more than 50 times.

As with any tradition, the szopka has evolved over time. Initially they were built as nativity scenes surrounded by representations of the houses and monuments of Krakow, many today depict historical, cultural and contemporary social events relating to life in the city and around the world.

The szopka are displayed on the first Thursday of December, where makers begin to gather on Krakow’s main square from the early hours in the morning to find the best spot to present their work.

The Krakow szopka have gained global recognition, and can be viewed and admired for almost three months at the Kraków Nativity Scene Contest Exhibition at the Historical Museum of the City of Kraków (MHK).


----------



## sparky (Dec 8, 2018)

_Polish _news now?........and i was just coming to terms with _Fake_ news......man......~S~


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 8, 2018)

Polak fail.

'Hydrogen revolution' in Poland begins: parliamentarian


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 8, 2018)

Made in dumb Polak land.

Mercedes Building Engine Plant In Poland For 4-Cylinder Units


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 8, 2018)

Polaks.

Polish minister on humanitarian reconnaissance trip to Iraq

*Polish minister on humanitarian reconnaissance trip to Iraq*
08.12.2018 12:00
Poland’s minister for humanitarian aid, Beata Kempa, is on Saturday travelling to Iraq to appraise the humanitarian situation in areas affected by the offensive of the so-called Islamic State, she told Polish Radio.





Photo: janeb13/pixabay.com/CC0 Creative Commons

The five-day visit is expected to help streamline the relief efforts of Polish NGOs operating in the country and developing international aid projects with organisations such as USAID, one of the largest official US aid organisations in the world.

Kempa said: “Over the past two years, the [Polish] government earmarked around PLN 5 million [EUR 1.17m, USD 1.33m] for aid in Iraq, but we seek to increase funding for the cause, redirect and systemise it.”

Kempa is to visit Baghdad, where she will meet the head of UNESCO in Iraq, Louise Haxthausen, and UN special envoy for Iraq Alice Walpole. On Sunday, Kempa will meet Iraqi foreign, environment and health ministers.

The agenda of Kempa’s trip also includes visits to Polish-funded aid projects across Iraqi Kurdistan.

These include the construction of enclosures and handing over livestock to widows with children. The Polish state has also funded 500 makeshift module houses and the reconstruction of workplaces such as doctors' offices, workshops and grocery shops.

In Kurdistan’s capital, Irbil, Kempa is expected to meet the President of the Kurdistan Democratic Party, Masoud Barzani, and Prime Minister of the Kurdistan Region, Masrour Barzani.


----------



## xyz (Dec 8, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> José said:
> 
> 
> > I never had the pleasure to visit the land of your ancestors, sobieski, but from what I've seen it's a beautiful country full of gorgeous nordic types with a people and a government who stubbornly refuse to adopt the multiracialist mental disease which is more than I can say about America.
> ...


I met some Gypsies from there once. Really.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 8, 2018)

So dumb.

https://www.radioworld.com/the-wire...ystem-available-for-sale-in-the-united-states

*Acclaimed ZYLIA ZM-1 360-Degree Sound Recording System Available for Sale in the United States*
DUNDEE HILLS GROUP
DEC 7, 2018


POZNAN, Poland — Dec. 7, 2018 — Zylia, the Poland-based manufacturer of multitrack audio recording technologies, today announced that its acclaimed ZYLIA ZM-1 microphone is now available for sale in the United States. Designed for bands and musical ensembles, sound engineers, podcasters, and audio creatives working in 3D audio, Ambisonics, and virtual reality, the new ZYLIA ZM-1 is an incredibly light, compact, and beautifully designed recording solution capable of delivering 48 kilohertz/24-bit resolution while capturing the full spatial sound scene.

The microphone is available for purchase online in the United States through B&H: Zylia | B&H Photo Video

"We're happy to share the remarkable technology of ZYLIA ZM-1 with musicians and audio engineers in the United States," said Zylia co-founder and chief operating officer Piotr Szczechowiak. "We think people will be impressed by its performance and attractive pricing."

The ZYLIA ZM-1 is a spherical microphone comprising 19 high-quality MEMS microphone capsules and offering 360-degree sound capture that can be configured and manipulated using ZYLIA Studio, ZYLIA Studio PRO, and ZYLIA Ambisonics Converter software. The ZYLIA ZM-1 can autodetect sound sources from around the microphone and then capture that sound into the software as separate tracks for further editing on a digital audio workstation. The system is very portable and requires only a USB connection to Mac or PC for both data transfer and power supply.

More information about Zylia and its technologies is available at www.zylia.co.

# # #

About Zylia

Zylia develops innovative, world-class recording technologies and turns them into products that improve the lives of musicians and audio creatives. With a passionate and dedicated team of almost 20 experts in music production, audio research, software, business and product development, the company crafts and delivers products with the potential to redefine and revolutionize the way sound and musical performances are recorded and produced. Leveraging their personal experience as musicians and tech gurus, along with input from music and audio communities around the world, Zylia's experts bring musicians agile recording tools that make it easy to be creative in any environment.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 10, 2018)

Polaks they're always dumb.

Five Polish cardiologists among the world`s most-cited scientists

Polish idea for efficient perovskites

Dr. Eric Daniel Glowacki wins the Dream Chemistry Award 2018

Professor Wojtaszek - a new rhododendron variant from Kraków

Hidden gapless states on the path to semiconductor nanocrystals


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 10, 2018)

Polaks for the loss.

New Pistol for the Polish Troops. Deliveries to Begin in 2019

Mastercard backs Polish startup factory

South Korean firm may build another plant in Poland: report

Italian car parts maker to launch Polish factory - Plastics News Europe


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 11, 2018)

Dumb Polak.

"Raptors" rover among the best in the rescue robots competition in Japan

Outdoor Martian field in Starachowice near Kielce


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 11, 2018)

Dumb Polaks for the win.

A new idea for light control for quantum engineering

17.10.2018 change 17.10.2018


https://doi.org/10.1038/s41567-018-0232-7). The Institute of Physics PAS in Warsaw informed about the research.

Today`s telecommunications links, optical fibres that entwine the Earth, use light as a carrier of information. However, once the informationj reaches target devices, computers, further information processing is carried out by means of electrical signals. These signals are transmitted through wires and printed paths, and their limited capacity and speed are the bottleneck in today`s high-speed information processing equipment.

The possibility of replacing electrical circuits and manipulating light in a manner analogous to switching electrical signals in logical memory systems and processors has fascinated scientists and engineers for a long time.

To achieve this, we need new switching nanosystems, in which light will be the signal. A prototype of such a system has been successfully built and demonstrated by an international group of scientists, including employees of the Institute of Physics of the Polish Academy of Sciences.

According to the institute`s press release, researchers demonstrated a new physical phenomenon - the effect of controlling the direction of light emission from a near-surface source, a quantum well, by means of an external magnetic field perpendicular to the direction of emission (TMRLE). Until now, such routing could be achieved only with less convenient magnetic field parallel to the axis of emission.

In the future, the effect of routing light emission from light sources with nanometer sizes using a transverse magnetic field can be used to build nanophotonic logic circuits or magneto-optical memories.







To demonstrate the TMRLE effect, researchers used very good quality nanostructures containing a quantum well located near the surface and built of dilute magnetic semiconductor CdMnTe with barriers made of CdMgTe. The structures were grown by molecular beam epitaxy (MBE) and characterized at the Institute of Physics PAS in Warsaw.

According to the release, TMRLE is a universal effect that can be transferred to various material platforms, including those based on semiconductors with high internal spin splitting that do not require low temperatures. "That`s why its first demonstration opens up the possibility of building both classical and quantum sources of light with temporal and spatial resolution, which is fundamental to the development of nanophotonics" - researchers summarize in the release.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 11, 2018)

Dumb Polaks of history.

President names new monuments to Polish history

*President names new monuments to Polish history*
11.12.2018 08:30
President Andrzej Duda has named 14 new monuments to Poland’s history to mark the anniversary of the country’s independence.





Polish President Andrzej Duda. Photo: PAP/Jacek Turczyk

In a speech delivered at a gala at Warsaw’s National Theatre, Duda said Poland “has 105 monuments to history on [its] independence centenary.”

The Gdańsk shipyard, the birthplace of the anti-communist Solidarity movement, was chosen as the 100th monument.

Duda said: “The Gdańsk shipyard is the symbol of Solidarity, the struggle for freedom and the symbol of [Poland’s] revival.”

He added: “It is thanks to Solidarity members and their fight without weapons … which ended in victory that [Poles] enjoy a free, independent and self-governing country.”

Other sites listed as monuments to Polish history include the Christ the King and St. Rocco church complex in the eastern city of Białystok, the Bóbrka oil mine in southeastern Poland alongside the Dobrzyca palace and park complex in the central part of the country.

The monuments to Polish history project began in 1994. It includes sites of great cultural and historical importance for the country.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 12, 2018)

Polak.

Astronomers discover a new X-ray production mechanism in the stars

12.12.2018 change 12.12.2018


Nature Astronomy.

Representatives of the Astronomical Observatory of the University of Warsaw explain in the press release sent to PAP the Sun and other stars in the Milky Way emit radiation in the range visible to our eyes. But astronomers know many objects that emit a significant amount of energy in the form of X-rays - this is what the new discovery concerns.

The object of interest of scientists was the star located in the Small Magellanic Cloud, in the neighbouring galaxy approx. 200,000 light years from the Milky Way. This area of the sky has been regularly studied for over a dozen years by astronomers from the OGLE team from the Astronomical Observatory of the University of Warsaw. The studied object is in fact a binary system - a red giant and a white dwarf (a cataclysmic system). It is called ASASSN-16oh, and its burst was observed in December 2016. Photometric observations showed that the star brightened several dozen times.

To determine what caused the ASASSN-16oh brightening, astronomers pointed orbital X-ray observatories Swift and Chandra at this object. They noticed that the star emitted large amounts of X-rays, which must have been generated in matter at a temperature of nearly a million degrees.

Supersoft X-ray emission - lowest energy X-rays generated in very hot matter, with a temperature of several hundred thousand degrees - has long been considered a result of nuclear fusion on the surface of a white dwarf, a small, burnt star that attracts fresh fuel (hydrogen gas) from its neighbours. When enough gas is accumulated and it becomes hot enough, a thermonuclear reaction chain begins in it and the entire surface of the star explodes.

But that is inconsistent with observations of astronomers: they exclude such a violent explosion. X-ray emission comes from a small fragment of the white dwarf`s surface.

Scientists believe that X-rays were generated as a result of accretion - the process of accumulation of matter on the surface of the white dwarf. ASASSN-16oh is actually a binary system - a red giant and a white dwarf. Because the flow of matter from one star to another is not stable, when the gas starts flowing more quickly, the brightness of the whole system dramatically increases.

According to the representatives of the Astronomical Observatory of the University of Warsaw, the discovery shows that in nature there are two types of supersoft X-ray sources: thermonuclear fusion reactions and accretion.

This is important information not only for astronomers studying x-ray sources in space; it can also contribute to a better understanding of the expansion of the Universe. Type Ia supernovae are used in measurements of the expansion of the Universe. Their radiation power is believed to be constant: by measuring the observed supernova brightness, distance to the parent galaxy can be measured.

Scientists believe that type Ia supernovae are formed as a result of white dwarf explosions, but the mechanism and origin of explosion are not well understood and it is not known whether the supernovae formed in the oldest galaxies look the same as the more recent ones. The discovery published in Nature Astronomy shows that the white dwarf-red giant systems similar to ASASSN-16oh may become type Ia supernovae in the future.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 13, 2018)

Such dumb Polaks.

Polish job search app for IT students

CNN lists Polish city among Europe’s top attractions


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 14, 2018)

Polaks are so dumb.

115 years ago Maria Skłodowska-Curie and her husband Pierre Curie received the Nobel Prize

Researchers use plant extracts, yeasts and fungi to "train" human immunity


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 15, 2018)

Polak potrafi.

Polish artist’s work sets record – again


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 15, 2018)

The dumbest Polak.

Pawlikowski’s ‘Cold War’ triumphs at European Film Awards


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 16, 2018)

Polak of the day.

No Cookies | The Mercury

*Hero civilian fifth victim of Strasbourg Christmas market attack*
Staff writer, AFP, News Corp Australia Network
December 16, 2018 5:58pm
Ads by Kiosked

A fifth victim wounded during an attack at a Christmas market in the French city of Strasbourg has died, authorities and relatives said.

The prosecutor’s office confirmed on Sunday (local time) that a Polish national had died after being injured by Cherif Chekatt in Tuesday’s rampage.

“My brother Barto Pedro Orent-Niedzielski has just passed away. He thanks you for the love and strength you have given him,” the brother of the 36-year-old victim from the Polish city of Katowice wrote on Facebook.





Strasbourg attack victim, Barto Pedro Orent-Niedzielski, 36. Picture: Facebook
Chekatt, 29, attacked Christmas market shoppers armed with a gun and a knife, before being killed by police two days later.

Orent-Niedzielski and his Italian friend Antonio Megalizzi had tried to stop Chekatt from entering a bar during Tuesday’s assault, a close friend told AFP.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 23, 2018)

Dumb Polaks strike again.

Poland ranked No. 2 among ‘world’s best countries to invest in or do business’


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 23, 2018)

Dumb Polaks so anti-Semitic.

Underground hideout for Jewish tailor discovered on Polish farm


MainAll NewsEuropeUnderground hideout for Jewish tailor discovered on Polish farm


*Underground hideout for Jewish tailor discovered on Polish farm*
Site uncovered near Warsaw where farm owners hid their Jewish neighbor during World War 2.

JTA, 23/12/18 17:48
Share





Holocaust memorial in Warsaw, Poland
צילום: iStock
In an old barn in Otwock, near Warsaw, an underground hiding-place was discovered, in which during World War II the owners of the farm hid their neighbor, a Jewish tailor.

The hideout probably will be moved to the Polish History Museum, according to local reports.


ADVERTISING
The hideout is located under the barn floor. It is 6 feet and 6 inches long and 4 feet 9 inches wide. It was discovered when the area was being cleared for the construction of a new road.

The owners of the farm were Sabina and Aleksander Smolarek, who during World War II hid Moshe Bajtel from the Nazis at their home. Bajtel escaped from the Nazi camp Treblinka and went to the home of his friends the Smolareks. He hid there until the end of the war, though it was originally believed that he hid only in their attic. The Smolareks were named Righteous Among the Nations from Jerusalem’s Yad Vashem Holocaust memorial in 2004, one of some 7,000 Poles to have received this designation.

Poland’s Institute of National Remembrance has shown an interest in the hideout. Its film crew documented its uncovering before its disassembly. Information about the find already has been sent to the Polish History Museum, which collects artifacts for the emerging permanent exhibitions in its new building.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 27, 2018)

Dumb Polaks strike again.

Polish instruments in the JUICE mission will help explore the moons of Jupiter


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 4, 2019)

Dumb Polaks away into the Clouds.

Scientists want to patent the use of fungus from the Białowieża Forest in combating cancer

04.01.2019 change 04.01.2019


©
*Scientists want to patent the use of fungus from the Białowieża Forest in combating cancer*





Photo: Fotolia
Researchers from the Medical University of Bialystok and the Bialystok University of Technology, who researched the application of fungi found in the Białowieża Forest in the treatment of cancer, filed a patent application concerning the use of Heterobasidion annosum in combating colorectal cancer.

The researchers announced the creation of a bank of extracts of over 150 fungi found in the Białowieża Forest and joint research in the beginning of 2018. The bank of fungal extracts is located in the Science and Research Centre of the Faculty of Forestry of the Bialystok University of Technology in Hajnówka, and the research concerns fungi growing on dead wood or live trees.

As part of their research, scientists from the Medical University of Bialystok studied the properties of Heterobasidion annosum. "The patent application concerns the new use of this fungus that allows to inhibit the development of colorectal cancer cells" - says Prof. Halina Car, head Experimental Pharmacology Department of the Medical University of Bialystok.

According to Car, this fungus is common in the European climate, and very common in the Białowieża Forest. Heterobasidion annosum causes white rot of wood that destroys pine forests.

Already during the research on this fungus, Car emphasized that it had "spectacular results". The properties of Heterobasidion annosum were first tested on physiological cells and colon cancer cells grown in a lab, and then on laboratory mice.

"Our research carried out on cell lines showed that cancer cells died in comparison to those that did not receive the fungus extract" - said Car. She also emphasised that only small, virtually irrelevant toxic changes affected healthy cells. "This is very important, because anti-cancer drugs usually also destroy healthy cells and are very toxic. The idea was to find a less toxic alternative" - the professor said.

In her opinion, obtaining a patent "is a very long procedure". "We filed an application this year, we expect confirmation at the earliest in five years" - said Car.

Currently, four drugs based on fungal compounds with anticancer potential are registered in the world.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 27, 2019)

Dumb Polaks at it again.

Arak: Polish programmers are as good as those from big corporations

*Arak: Polish programmers are as good as those from big corporations*





Photo: Fotolia
Poland cannot compete financially with tech giants in the production of autonomous cars, but the control software developed by our IT specialists is just as good, says head of the Polish Economic Institute Piotr Arak.

"Our programmers create algorithms that enable self-driving cars to move safely on the roads. Thanks to these algorithms, sensors are created that enable recognition of other vehicles, pedestrians on the road or weather conditions" - he says.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 27, 2019)

Polaks keep losing.

Polish contribution to the construction of a quantum computer

24.05.2019 change 24.05.2019
This text can be copied

©
*Polish contribution to the construction of a quantum computer*





Source: Foundation for Polish Science
Quantum computer will allow to instantly find the information you need in huge amounts of data and enable complex simulations. Scientists from around the world are working on such a device. In a project led by Prof. Marka Kuś, Polish physicists and IT specialists optimise the calculations performed by qubits, the basic units of the quantum computer.

Unlike traditional computers, a quantum computer will be able to perform many operations at the same time, which will significantly reduce the time of solving difficult calculation problems, and thus allow to attempt to solve them at all. According to Prof. Marek Kuś, this technology will certainly find application in life sciences, medicine and the pharmaceutical industry, where it will be used to discover new drugs. Another sector awaiting the creation of quantum computers is banking and the entire financial sector, which will benefit from the possibility of perfect simulations of the stock exchange`s behaviour.

In today`s computers, data is stored in a binary system, that is, sequences of bits, each of which is in one of two states: 0 or 1. Groups of such bits are transferred between different components of one computer or between different computers in a network. A classic computer performs operations in a specific order, one by one, and is unable to perform several operations simultaneously. The more complex the task, the longer it takes to search for solutions, and the computing power of classical computers is simply insufficient to solve many of today`s problems.

SECONDS INSTEAD OF YEARS

In quantum computers, information is stored in qubits (quantum bits). Characterisation and optimisation of quantum calculations performed by qubits is a task of Polish scientists. They received an over PLN 17 million grant from the Foundation for Polish Science for the implementation of the TEM-NET project. The project leader is the Center for Theoretical Physics PAS in Warsaw. The scientific consortium members will also include the Faculty of Physics, Astronomy and Applied Computer Science of the Jagiellonian University and the Institute of Theoretical and Applied Informatics PAS in Gliwice.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 27, 2019)

Polaks for the fail.

Physicist from the University of Warsaw wins the Humboldt Research Award

*Physicist from the University of Warsaw wins the Humboldt Research Award*





Photo: Fotolia
Prof. Jerzy Lewandowski from the University of Warsaw was granted the German Humboldt Research Award for internationally renowned scientists and scholars who work outside of Germany, announced the University of Warsaw.

The Humboldt Research Award is awarded by the Alexander von Humboldt Foundation of Germany. One of the main goals of the award is to support international cooperation of scientists. Every year, approx. one hundred winners are selected - researchers who have made a significant contribution to the development of their scientific disciplines and who are expected to create further innovative solutions.

The latest list of laureates includes Prof. Jerzy Lewandowski from the Faculty of Physics, University of Warsaw. His scientific interests include geometric theory of black holes and gravitational waves in space-time as well as general theory of relativity. He is the author of numerous scientific publications, and since 2016 a member of the International Society on General Relativity and Gravitation. Currently, Prof. Lewandowski is the head of Department of Theory of Relativity and Gravity at the Institute of Theoretical Physics.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 27, 2019)

Dumb, dumb Polaks.

Rzeszow University of Technology students win gold in aviation competition in the USA

26.03.2019 change 26.03.2019
This text can be copied

©
*Rzeszow University of Technology students win gold in aviation competition in the USA*





Photo: EUROAVIA Rzeszów
Students of the Rzeszow University of Technology won a gold medal at SAE Aero Design East 2019 in the USA. This is the first ever gold medal for the science club EUROAVIA Rzeszów, awarded for technical presentation in the Micro class, reports the university spokeswoman Katarzyna Kadaj-Kuca.

A record number of 85 teams from around the world took part in the event in Fort Worth, Texas. The task of participants was to design, optimise and build a lifting aircraft. They competed in three classes: Micro, Regular and Advance.

The Rzeszow University of Technology was represented by members of the science club EUROAVIA Rzeszów at the Department of Avionics and Control Systems of the Faculty of Mechanical Engineering and Aeronautics. They competed in Micro and Regular classes and won gold for the technical presentation of their model in the Micro class.

"Our aircraft gained recognition among Lockheed Martin specialists. The jury appreciated the ingenuity and innovation of the construction solutions used in our model" - revealed Aleksandra Pasich from EUROAVIA Rzeszów, aviation and astronautics student.


----------



## irosie91 (May 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Polaks for the fail.
> 
> Physicist from the University of Warsaw wins the Humboldt Research Award
> 
> ...




no doubt,  Lewandowski has a jewish maternal great great grandfather---
bless his little polack heart


----------



## rightwinger (May 27, 2019)

The Big Lebowski
Finest Polack of all time


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 8, 2019)

Dumb Polaks

Students from Kielce win the Mars rovers competition in the US


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 14, 2019)

More dumb Polaks.

Students from Wrocław win the Student Aerospace Challenge


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

Dumb Polaks keep losing.

Polish discovery: Cancer sends "malware" to lymph nodes


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

Polaks gonna Polak.

Samsung Named Among Winners at DCASE 2019 Challenge


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 29, 2019)

Polak news.

Electric motorcycle built by Wrocław University of Science and Technology students awarded at competition in Barcelona


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 2, 2019)

Polaks for the win.

Arctowski station design in the finals of WAF World Building of the Year


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 2, 2019)

Dumb Polak.

Prof. Marek Samoć is the laureate of the French-Polish Scientific Award 2019


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 2, 2019)

Those dumb Polaks.

Poles create most precise Milky Way map to date


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 3, 2019)

Dumb Polak.

Marcus Karel, food science pioneer and professor emeritus of chemical engineering, dies at 91


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 3, 2019)

Mean dumb Polaks.

Churches in Poland are providing sanctuary—to birds


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 3, 2019)

Dumb & Dumber Polaks.

The upcoming RPG Warsaw taught me an important piece of Polish history


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 5, 2019)

Dumb Polaks tinkering with the environment.

300 Apollo butterflies released in Krucze Mountains as part the species reintroduction


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 5, 2019)

So dumb.

Graphene will stop the heat


----------



## xyz (Aug 5, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Dumb Polaks tinkering with the environment.
> 
> 300 Apollo butterflies released in Krucze Mountains as part the species reintroduction



There are some wild bison in Poland too.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 5, 2019)

Bad dumb Polaks.

https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2019-07/fopu-csr073119.php


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 5, 2019)

xyz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Dumb Polaks tinkering with the environment.
> ...



Polish efforts saved the European Bison from extinction.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 5, 2019)

Polaks so dumb.

Microsoft’s mixed reality ‘Minority Report’ glasses will revolutionise lab work – and Polish firm is behind the software


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 5, 2019)

What-a dumb Polak.

Internationally acclaimed Polish artist to open show in Scandinavia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 5, 2019)

Celebrating a dumb Polka.

Meet Stephanie Kwolek, the woman who gave us bulletproof vests and yoga pants


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 5, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


>



This is a great post.


----------



## Trizub (Aug 6, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I agree. That's really funny. It's exactly what Limpy (Sobieski) thinks.


----------



## Trizub (Aug 6, 2019)

Limpy, have you been to Poland yet?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Third Party (Aug 6, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> What are those dumb polak's up to as of the past couple weeks, or so?
> 
> Poland wins the  European Rover challenge in the top 2 places.
> 
> ...


Poles are just the best!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 7, 2019)

Polak.

80 years ago Polish intelligence handed over the Enigma code to French and British allies


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 7, 2019)

Trizub said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Hmm, aren't Ukrainians coming to scrub Polish toilets, now-a-days?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 7, 2019)

Dumb Polak power!

Poles at prestigious music festivals


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 7, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



This toilet?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 7, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Trizub said:
> ...



My Polish family came here about 100 years, as Maids, and Contractors, and now many of us are Millionaires.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 7, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Congratulations. That is the American dream and they came here legally, correct?!?!??! Why is that being taken for granted now by your Democrat party? Please explain. Thank you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 7, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I'm not a Democrat, nor Republican, idiot.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 7, 2019)

Bad dumb Polak.

https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2019-08/thni-ggr080719.php


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 7, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You just said you're an idiot? Is that a 3rd party? The idiot party? Membership of one. You have a lot more in common with Democrats than the GOP.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 7, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Oh really?
Because, I'm pro Gun rights, pro-Middle-Class tax cuts, anti-Abortion, anti-Illegal Immigrant, anti-Refugee???

I do support helping the poor, and environment?
Oh
and I despise Israel.

I actually support Trump a little more than Hillary, although Trump's personality is ridiculous.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 7, 2019)

Dumbo Polako.

With NASA warning that asteroid collision is a certainty, planetary geologist begins research into how to survive deadly impact


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 7, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



How is his personality ridiculous? How do you help the poor and the environment?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 7, 2019)

Dumb, bad Polak.

Identity theft will be an impossible mission - thanks to Polish scientists - Ministry of Science and Higher Education - Gov.pl website


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 7, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



LOL, Anybody who thinks Trump isn't a pathological liar, and obnoxious big mouth, must be more than a little slow.

I've given to charities & have also volunteered  to programs which help the poor & the environment.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 7, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



How is he different than most other politicians? You don’t work so what do you give to charities?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 7, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I do work, idiot.

Even if I didn't work, I have 70,000 dollars saved up.


----------



## Trizub (Aug 7, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...





SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Not that I'm aware.

It was the bits about the war I found most funny.


----------



## Trizub (Aug 7, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



KKK?


----------



## Trizub (Aug 7, 2019)

So


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


 
So why haven't you been to Poland yet? You love the country so much, yet don't want to go.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 7, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



 Congratulations


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 7, 2019)

Trizub said:


> So
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



People on parole cannot leave the country


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 7, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> > So
> ...



I can leave the country.
But I am busy with schooling & work.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 7, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Trizub said:
> ...



What is your occupation, young Adolph?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 7, 2019)

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Trizub said:
> ...



80% of Nazi Germany's army was Horse drawn in WW2.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 7, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



You are a HasbaRAT ? Troll ?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 7, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I am The Pale Orc. You will treat me with respect!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 7, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



How much does Israel pay you ?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 7, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



$70k


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 7, 2019)

Dumb Polaks.

Two Mars Colony designs from Wrocław University of Science and Technology in the finals of Mars Colony Prize


----------



## Trizub (Aug 8, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



The funniest thing was Poland winning the war single handed.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 9, 2019)

Trizub said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Trizub said:
> ...



I never stated such a thing, show me a Pole who does?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 9, 2019)

Dumb Polak doctors.

Doctors from Łódź awarded "ophthalmology Oscars" in the US


----------



## Trizub (Aug 10, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I didn't say you did. I was talking about the funniest thing in that cartoon.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 13, 2019)

Bad dumb Polak.

Robotized Aluminium Frame Production Starts in Poland


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2019)

Polak, dumb Polak.

Hand prosthesis - the invention "continues"


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2019)

Them dumb Polaks winning awards.

Professor Irena Lasiecka with the Richard E. Bellman Control Heritage Award


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2019)

Dumb Polaks innovating Honey, how dare they.

WULS-SGGW scientists produce innovative dried honey


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 16, 2019)

Those crazy dumb Polaks exporting stuff.

Polish exports seen picking up


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 16, 2019)

Dumb Polaks with the #1 economic growth in the EU.

BALANCE :  Poland outperforms EU economies


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 17, 2019)

Dumb, dumbs.

Disturbances recorded in tight-knit teams of ultracold atoms


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 18, 2019)

Polaks so dumb.

Paweł Pawlikowski honored at Sarajevo Film Festival


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 18, 2019)

Those dumb Polaks.

Poland’s e-commerce growing fast in 2019: report


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 18, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> What are those dumb polak's up to as of the past couple weeks, or so?
> 
> Poland wins the  European Rover challenge in the top 2 places.
> 
> ...



Some Pollacks have Jewish blood. The majority are ignorant, dumb and stupid


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 18, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > What are those dumb polak's up to as of the past couple weeks, or so?
> ...



That must be why Poland beats Israel in IQ scores, PISA scores,  Literacy rates, etc. etc.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 18, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




   Coming from the Pollack who refers to Jews as Dumb, Stupid, etc.  Pollacks are so low they can't even beat slow moving turtles let alone Israelis

11 Israeli Innovations That Changed the World


Albert Einstein - Wikipedia


List of Jewish mathematicians - Wikipedia


List of Jewish scientists - Wikipedia

  ETC, ETC, ETC

  Oh, Forgot one

Study says Polish neighbors betrayed many more Jews than previously thought - Jewish Telegraphic Agency


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 10, 2019)

Dumb Polak.

Physicists are getting closer to discovering a new particle: Majorana neutrino


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 10, 2019)

Polak news.

A new method for water and detergents recycling in laundries


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 10, 2019)

Dumb dumbs.

Phantom will help in radiation therapy


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 10, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Dumb Polak.
> 
> Physicists are getting closer to discovering a new particle: Majorana neutrino



I am very neutral on neutrinos-------they lack CHARISMA -----leave me completely
uncharged


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 10, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Polak news.
> 
> A new method for water and detergents recycling in laundries



recycling of water and detergents takes place -----down the kitchen drain


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 10, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



the major export from Poland is dumb polskies--------a gerrymandering of
IQ scores


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2019)

Dumb Polaks for the fail.

The 2019 Ig Nobel Prizes awarded; Polish researchers among the winners


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2019)

Dumb Polaks keep losing.

Kielce University of Technology team wins the European Rover Challenge 2019


----------



## Trizub (Sep 18, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Who's had this funny story about Polaks in the war removed?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2019)

Trizub said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



dayum!!!    I MISSED FUNNY?       consider the feeling of out dear little
pierogi


----------



## Trizub (Sep 18, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



It was a cartoon showing how Polaks won the war single handed, just how Sobieski imagined it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 18, 2019)

Trizub said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Trizub said:
> ...



He has a funny imagination


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2019)

Trizub said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Trizub said:
> ...



oh----ok   well-----be kind-----our sobie is VERY SENSITIVE about  "polish jokes" 
ENTERTAINING though they may be.        Keep in mind----there were many great
POLES in history   ---of which our little pierogi is RIGHT to be proud.  ----I love
the piano stuff by Chopin.     and we did have a Polish Pope who seemed like a really nice guy and Smart  (compared to ---whatshisname ----with an F.  )      
Try to ease up on DA POLES


----------



## Trizub (Sep 18, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Indeed he does.


----------



## Trizub (Sep 18, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



The jokes are funny, but Soby brings it on himself with his Poles are superior to everyone attitude.

I don't really have anything about Polaks myself, there are some good Polish people as you say, but Soby is deluded.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2019)

Trizub said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Trizub said:
> ...



yes----for a Pole----our Sobie is REMARABLY sensitive.    In fact, he is not only
Polish----he is a NEW YORKER-------he needs to harden up


----------



## Trizub (Sep 18, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Trizub said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Where is he anyway? Is he too sensitive to come on here?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2019)

Polak news.

Polish chemist among the winners of the EU Contest for Young Scientists


----------



## Trizub (Sep 20, 2019)

Sobieski isn't a real New Yorker, he lives outside in a Jewish town I think.


----------

